# gnome2 not found?



## kr651129 (Apr 19, 2013)

I'm trying to install gnome2 via [cmd=]# pkg install gnome2[/cmd] and have got the following error:


```
Updating repository catalogue
Repository catalogue is up-to-date, no need to fetch fresh copy
pkg: Package 'gnome2' was not found in the repositories
```

I'm sure its something stupid that I've missed, can someone tell me what I've done wrong?


----------



## jozze (Apr 19, 2013)

That's because pkgng doesn't have any official FreeBSD repositories yet. You have to install from ports, or use the PC-BSD repository.

Mayhap this will prove useful

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=38948


----------

